

The first long-lived mutants – discovery of the insulin/IGF-1 pathway for ageing - escherplex
http://rstb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/366/1561/9

======
escherplex
Since many pop science articles are showing up in the media these days on
protocols to retard the aging process maybe readers of Hacker News might find
this more technical 2011 article from the British Royal Society -
Philosophical Transactions interesting. It's both reflective and
unintentionally illustrates office politics in research labs.

